
Deeply Artificial Trees - dougmccune
https://vimeo.com/211758157
======
itchyjunk
Is the application of style transfer that google talked about? [0] Or is this
something else?

[0] [https://research.googleblog.com/2016/10/supercharging-
style-...](https://research.googleblog.com/2016/10/supercharging-style-
transfer.html)

